# Yoga changes the brain, helps with anxiety



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

We know yoga can change the brain for the better but this article helps explain how useful it can be for those suffering from anxiety...

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/prefrontal-nudity/201109/yoga-changing-the-brains-stressful-habits


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm thinking of trying yoga... do you do it? Do you find it helpful for DP?


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

Just had my first Yoga session. Thanks for the push! lol


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

wakemeupinside said:


> I'm thinking of trying yoga... do you do it? Do you find it helpful for DP?


I used to do it when I lived in the city and always felt really good afterwords. My favorite is hot yoga because it cleanses you of heavy metals and other junk in yours system. There's a lot of people on this board and in general mental and physical health recovery communities that swear by yoga and say it's an integral part of their improvement. I haven't done it long enough but as soon as I move back to the city I plan on doing it a few times a week. Over time it can really change your brain for the better.


----------



## 707 (Mar 1, 2017)

-


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

I think I'll go back next week, even just for something to do!


----------

